# is it normal colour of anemone ?



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello homies 
is this the normal of this anemone ? and what kinda anemone is this ?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Plain white bubble tip. Not sure if it will develop some colour with good lighting with time ?


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

i bought this bubble tip like this . and it never changed colour i have good leds and night light still same colour .
sometimes it goes green and shrink all of the bubbles


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

i might be wrong but it looks that this anemone has bleached itself, this will happen when corals are stressed out. It is not a death sentence, but something you may want to correct.

all the best,
Stefan


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

Your anemone should never be white. The white indicates the anemone has lost all the zooxanthellae; the symbiotic algae that allows it to produce energy through photosynthesis. The bleaching (turning white) is usually an indication of poor health or water conditions. If your water chemistry is good and you haven't had any major heat swings, it could be due to either insufficient lighting or light-shock (too much light, too fast). What LEDs are you running and over what sized tank?

Step uo the feeding for the next while (couple times a week) and hopefully the colour will come back.


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah, that is a bleached bubble tip. The bleaching is very serious and I am not sure it can recover. Where did you buy it from? No store should sell you a bleached anemone like that.
if you can't return it. Try to feed it meaty food. If it takes food, there is a slight hope.
What kind of lighting and what size tank?


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

yea i bought this bubble tip from KING PET ED when i bought i asked him " is this the normal colour for this bubble tip ? he said yea that is the colour for this bubble tip !
and this bubble tip leave so much dirt around itself


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Could you put it in some one else's tank so the anemone could RE-SEED it self with the symbiotic algae ?


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

since i bought it, it change places but i hate when it leave some dirt after


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Do what juicebox says, feed it. If it will accept food, mysis and what I have used, fish eggs. very nutritious.


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

those ones at King ed are Condylactis anemone, they ususally look this way. its normal.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+499+619&pcatid=619

if they're the same as last time i was there anyways.


----------

